# ASProtect (KGB Spy....) löschen



## Joe D. (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo ...,

ich habe mir mit einem Tool ASProtect (KGB-Spy +HS-Logger) eingefangen.
Nun habe ich versucht dies zu löschen (mit PC-Clean).
Allerdings hat das Programm in der Registry versteckte Einträge.
Mit dem Tool Registry Trash Keys Finder  konnte ich zwei Einträge löschen die bei TypeLIB versteckt waren.
Zuerst habe ich dies nur unter Programme HKey Current User gelöscht und es hat sich wieder hergestellt... .
Das Problem ich bekomme Spams (E-mails) mit meinem Nutzernamen .... . 
Ob Firewall -Virenscanner usw. nichts hat reagiert. 
Was kann ich tun damit ich dieses Programm vollständig löschen kann.
Würde mich über einen Tip freuen!

mfg

PS. Habe verschiedene Programme verwendet die angeblich Spyware löschen, aber leider..... .


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ASProtect (KGB Spy....) löschen*

http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php

HiJackThis oben runter laden. Log hier posten und warten. Irgendeiner der mehr versteht als ich, sag Dir dann wo der Dreck hängt.


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ASProtect (KGB Spy....) löschen*

Hast Du Dich *hier* schon durchgearbeitet?


----------

